# aromaleigh products



## milamonster (Mar 1, 2007)

ok, so i got this pink (glittery) eyeshadow and  it shows up very well on my skin. It is also mineral makeup !
 I did a fotd with it and put it on again today. I love this color way too much. 
THis is by Aromaleigh and the it's Sonic ROcks ! eyeshadow in Vivelrock 
*http://www.aromaleigh.com/*
_*you guys should check it out*_

Here's some pics to show you guys because it's hard to find colors that show up on skin of color.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you only try the eyeshadows?  I guess I should check the site and ask later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## milamonster (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Did you only try the eyeshadows? I guess I should check the site and ask later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
yeh, i only tried the eyeshadow. I actually just ordered a lipgloss, 2 shadows  and an eeyeliner that it said could be used as a shadow. and also a liner brush to use for fluidlines


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2007)

I love their shadows. Pigmented and shimmery. My favorite shade is grass, it's a very rich intense green.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I love their shadows. Pigmented and shimmery. My favorite shade is grass, it's a very rich intense green._

 
cool! thanks for the heads up cuz I was just wondering about that color actually. i dont think i ordered it this time, but i will next time. thanks!


----------

